# Decongestants & Diabetics



## LauraH (Nov 8, 2010)

I am currently full of the cold and feeling a bit miserable   However there is a chemist across the road from my work, so I popped over at lunchtime to look for something to help the cold symptoms.  Everything I needed was behind the counter, so I asked the assistant for a basic cold remedy in tablet form with painkillers and decongestant, as it's my nose and sinuses bothering me most.  She picked one up and asked was I on any other medication, so I just said yes, I'm diabetic.  She put the box back and went through the back of the shop to get the actual chemist, and he explained decongestants are not suitable for diabetics because they "stick to the blood vessels".  He then gave me paracetemol and sent me away, saying to help congestion, try steaming.  Which I'm sure will work perfectly well, except I can't exactly do it at work!!

He briefly considered giving me cough mixture, but told me that although the sugar free variety was designed for diabetics, it still had decongestant in it and therefore still said in the leaflet it wasn't suitable for diabetics!

I have never heard anything like this before - can someone please enlighten me?!  I realise some medicines will say not suitable for diabetics just to cover themselves, but I've always found that the chemist will explain that to me and then give me it anyway, but this time he refused to sell it to me.  Confused!


----------



## shiv (Nov 8, 2010)

I've never heard of that!

Part of me wants to suggest going to a couple of other chemists and telling them what you've been told - see what their reaction is?


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2010)

That is strange im suffering with the flu at the moment and  only Friday i came home with a sugar free version of a cough mixture and the pharmacist said id be fine using it,,hmmm very  odd not surprised your confused.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 8, 2010)

What about Olbas oil or menthol, something you can inhale? I've found Olbas oil can penetrate just about anything, unless I have full on Bronchitis. a wee dab on a hanky should keep your boss well away from you as well.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 8, 2010)

or eucalyptus oil.

Give NHS direct a call and see what they suggest, filing that see your doctor or DSN and see what they can suggest.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 8, 2010)

i have been told by a pharmacist that decongestants are not suitable for diabetics as they can affect bg readings.

my gp said you can use them as long as you monitor and obviously stop if they affect you adversely. I have so far avoided using when ill, used menthol crystals which are effective.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 8, 2010)

Never heard anything like this, I'd try another chemist and see what they say!  On the old steaming idea you can buy menthol chrystals from pharmacy - Very effective but only use a tiny amount or it will take your head off!  They aren't expensive I don't think, been a while since I bought any.


----------



## margie (Nov 8, 2010)

I've seen chemists refuse to sell lemsip with decongestant to someone buying for a spouse with diabetes. It's a pity they can't let you sign some kind of disclaimer that says you have been warned. 

Olbas oil does help but it can also be so strong as to annoy people around you - well it annoys my husband if I put a tissue with a spot of olbas under my pillow.


----------

